# New to forum, just bought a used 10527 husqvarna. A few questions



## Munzy (Feb 10, 2019)

Hey guys I just bought a used husqvarna 10527 snow blower. The previous owners said they used it maybe once or twice ever. You look In The schute and the blades and I don’t see even a rock chip so this thing is like brand new. It has sat for just a couple years and I checked the oil and it is right to where it should be and it’s clean(it’s not black) I grabbed some sea foam and and put a cap full in the tank and then filled it up. Here is the problem I’m trying to figure out and when ever I search it it only talks about the starter. What my problem is is when I hook the power cord up to it. The starter button is hard. It does not push down at all. It feels like a rock. .so I have been looking up information about the starter button and nothing come up. Does anyone have any advice on what is should do or how to fix it? Is that a easy fix?


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Munzy said:


> Hey guys I just bought a used husqvarna 10527 snow blower. The previous owners said they used it maybe once or twice ever. You look In The schute and the blades and I don’t see even a rock chip so this thing is like brand new. It has sat for just a couple years and I checked the oil and it is right to where it should be and it’s clean(it’s not black) I grabbed some sea foam and and put a cap full in the tank and then filled it up. Here is the problem I’m trying to figure out and when ever I search it it only talks about the starter. What my problem is is when I hook the power cord up to it. The starter button is hard. It does not push down at all. It feels like a rock. .so I have been looking up information about the starter button and nothing come up. Does anyone have any advice on what is should do or how to fix it? Is that a easy fix?



This forum is a treasure chest full of good advice, and you'll learn more than you ever thought you would. It's excellent....keep an eye on your post,a nd maybe someone will have an answer for you.:nerd:


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

If the button is on the top of the eng (tecumseh) Thoes buttons freeze up inside if it’s not used. eBay usually has a used starter setup or the button housing used. If it’s the LCT eng the button and starter should be available new and used


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Tecumseh










Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Munzy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ok now I fixed the starter and it’s all working in that area. Now the problem is the carver story. Anyone know the exact part number I need for a carberator for this thing at all.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Take a pic of the eng and the info sticker on the bottom of the eng cover.


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------

